# Self Sufficiency/Living off the Land or Off the Grid > Fishing >  Huge learning experience

## doug1980

Took the day off of work to fish today. Decided to head out to the Destin Pass. Paddled out to the West Jetty. Current was a bit strong pushing me further out towards the Gulf so I made the worst mistake ever. I threw out my anchor. It immediately caught in the rocks and I capsized. Lost my rods, most of my equipment, my Iphone was in my pocket (ruined), camera floated away too. Luckily my pelican case with wallet and keys floated near me so I could save it. I couldn't get the anchor line loose to unhook it so I couldn't flip the kayak back over. Eventually I was able to get my knife and cut it loose. Once I flipped the kayak back over I attempted to get back on, only to find out I was tangled in my sunken fishing rods and hooked in the leg. I cut the line and realized I was very close to the rocks. So I swam over and to make it easier to get back on my yak. In the process I managed to slice both hands and feet. Once I was back on board I then had to paddle 400 yards against the current to get back to Jeep. Ended up in the ER and lost hundreds of dollars worth of equipment, my feet and hands are shreded but it could have been worse. So what did I learn? Never drop anchor in current. Strap everything to the yak. Don't get near those rocks, they're sharp. The most important thing I realized was my thought process for this trip was the same I have for fishing the lake. The Bay is totally different than the lake. Much safer fishing in the lake. I learned my lesson today. Bay 1 Doug 0

----------


## RandyRhoads

Glad you're ok. How did the yak capsize? Only way I can see that is if you had the anchor on the sides.

----------


## doug1980

Yeah clip it beside me because I can't reach the front or back.

----------


## COWBOYSURVIVAL

Glad you made it out! and a good reminder for those of us 10 ft. tall and bulletproof types.

----------


## RandyRhoads

Can you not put a loop on your now and run it through then clip it to the side?

----------


## doug1980

I probably could just never needed to.  Might need to know.

----------


## Rick

So...other than that how'd the day go? 

Actually, I'm glad you came out alive. Getting tangled in current can be the end of you. Hopefully, you can go back out there and recover some of your gear.

----------


## doug1980

Well never got to fish.  But I did spend the rest of the day with my family.  Great day!  
Pretty sure my gear is in the Gulf now.

----------


## Rick

Maybe a sea anchor would work better in that situation?

----------


## COWBOYSURVIVAL

You might be surprised about the gear. I snagged 6 rod and reels with a treble hook once in strong current. They were still there the following day.

----------


## RandyRhoads

Swim down and get them.

----------


## aflineman

Around here they recommend placing a float a bit out on your line to help prevent problems, or allow you time to cut the line if needed.
Glad you are OK.

----------


## 1stimestar

Dang!  Sorry about your lost gear and shredded skin.  That's going to really hurt tomorrow.

----------


## pete lynch

I did something similar to this on my canoe:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2wptmmir5sQ
I needed to drop an anchor or weight from each end of my canoe while fishing to minimize wind spinning. I put the cleat next to where I sit and made and attached a Dyneema loop with a carabiner on the end farthest from me so I could raise and lower the anchor without having to move from my sitting position. I just pull the rope and tie it off on the cleat to adjust or raise and secure the anchor when I'm ready to move to another spot.

----------


## gryffynklm

Sorry to hear about your gear. Glad you could tell the story.

----------


## hunter63

> Sorry to hear about your gear. Glad you could tell the story.


Plus one on that......gear can be replaced....Wearing a PFD, right?

Put this one down in the "Well, I never do THAT again".....sometimes experience is expensive.

----------


## crashdive123

> .....sometimes experience is expensive.


And that, ladies and gentlemen is why "experienced guides" cost as much as they do.

----------


## hunter63

....and when some says 'don't do this because.....here is why, and these are the pic's.....they paid the price, or at least the easy price....
The ones you don't hear "from", .....just "about" paid the ultimate price.

----------


## LowKey

Glad you made it out of there Doug. The ocean is a large and unforgiving element. I have nothing but respect for it when I go out there.

I sunk a rubber raft once in current. Tried to launch from a box chute on the side of a small dam. Threw the raft in the channel. It just fit. Threw in my gear and jumped in. The raft acted like a cork. It jammed against the sides of the box chute and the water had nowhere to go but into the raft. Washed my gear a ways down the river but since I was soaked anyway, I just went in and got it back. It was one of those America's Funniest Videos moments. Glad no one else was there!

----------


## Old Professor

There was a similar thread on Michigan Sportsman blog a few weeks ago. A gust of high wind flipped the guys kayak and he got tangled in his fishing lines and anchor rope. Almost drowned before he managed to dig a knife out of his pocket and cut himself free. Another poster suggested a dive type knife, attached to the life vest.  I promptly ordered two knives ( one for me & one for the SIL ) and securely attached the knife to my life vest.

----------


## hunter63

After the first post, I was ready to post....get a bigger boat......But thinking about it, I recalled the Titanic.....so it was one of those "Never mind", moments.

Knife on PFD, now that has merit.....Thanks for the idea.

----------


## Ranger F

Think lesson would be " don't go in the big ocean in a little boat ".  Glad ur ok!

----------


## Wildthang

Well I can see how an anchor for a kyak could not be a good thing, then that makes me wonder how everybody on this forum has sank perfectly good canoes full of guns in a calm lake!
Inquiring minds want to know :Scared:

----------


## Rick

I was frightfully concerned about losing everything so I piled all the guns in the back of the canoe with me. Turns out, that's not a good thing to do. I didn't want to make the same mistake with the ammo so that time I stacked everything up front with me. Turns out that didn't work either.

----------


## Wildthang

> I was frightfully concerned about losing everything so I piled all the guns in the back of the canoe with me. Turns out, that's not a good thing to do. I didn't want to make the same mistake with the ammo so that time I stacked everything up front with me. Turns out that didn't work either.


The whole problem was that you obviously needed a much longer canoe :Smartass:

----------


## doug1980

Well I'm healing up, slowly, but getting there.  Had to work Monday and Tuesday, hurt to walk let alone do lawn maintenance for 9 hours each day.  Still hurts like hell.  I've begun to improve my rigging for all my gear on my kayak for next time.  Everything will be strapped down and all important electronics will be in waterproof cases.  Other important items, ie. wedding ring will stay on land next time.  Having several days to reflect I have been able to find the things that went right.
First thing was I was able to flip the kayak back over while in the water and was able to get back on it, had I not been hooked in my fishing lines.  
Second I had a knife easily accessible to cut the anchor line and my fishing line.
Third I didn't panic, too much, and was able to save what was important and get back home.
Next time I go out I'll be better prepared and hopefully not make poor decisions again.  So many ways it could have been avoided, but my inexperience caused it to happen.

----------


## hunter63

Well said....it's called experience.
Try to only do the dumb stuff once.......the smart stuff all the time.
Glad to hear you are on the mend.

----------


## crashdive123

Glad you're healing up Doug.  We all learn from our experiences.  Some lessons are more painful than others.

----------

